# Struggles and Support > Nutrition, Supplements and Exercise >  >  Any Runners Out There?

## persephony

I'm a high school Cross Country and Track Varsity athlete. I've found that running is a wonderful way for me to work off stress and anxiety. I can often channel my worries into my next run, and its helped me to improve my self esteem and independence. 

So does anyone run? Whether it be a jog in the park, or a half marathon every month, I'd love to see if others have found the same solace I have. if not, I encourage you all to try it out (:

----------


## Matty

I am a sometimes runner. I tend to put it on the backburner when other things come up. So right now I have not been for a run in 2 weeks. But the months before that I was running 3 or 4 times a week. I got up to running 10kms. 

I am doing more group exercise now, crossfit and other similar forms. As well as playing soccer twice a week. 

I want to get back to running, even just once or twice a week. 

I agree 100% on what it does to ones mind and body, I felt great when I was running. I would head out at 9pm, and go for 30 mins to an hour. 

I know a certain Ironman which is also a runner.

----------


## Ironman

> I am a sometimes runner. I tend to put it on the backburner when other things come up. So right now I have not been for a run in 2 weeks. But the months before that I was running 3 or 4 times a week. I got up to running 10kms. 
> 
> I am doing more group exercise now, crossfit and other similar forms. As well as playing soccer twice a week. 
> 
> I want to get back to running, even just once or twice a week. 
> 
> I agree 100% on what it does to ones mind and body, I felt great when I was running. I would head out at 9pm, and go for 30 mins to an hour. 
> 
> I know a certain Ironman which is also a runner.



 :Rofl:  Yes, I have the runs. 

My schedule lately has me down to three times a week, but with spring coming and Wednesday night becoming free for me again (since the holidays!), it should be back to four.

I am jealous that you are on a soccer team, Matty.  Totally jealous.   ::):

----------


## WintersTale

I should have tried out for the track team in high school. That's what everyone said. 

I once ran a race against the head runner on the track team, and beat him. That's why everyone said it was insane that I never tried out. 

Of course, now I'm out of shape, and overweight, so I can't run that fast anymore.

----------


## Trendsetter

I used to run a lot in my university's PE class, and I lost about 20 pounds. I'd like to get back into running like I used to do.

----------


## billius

I don't run nearly as much as I maybe should. I bought a pair of vibram five fingers and absolutely love them. Aside from the claimed foot strength benefit theres something quite spiritual about being able to actually feel the ground and such.

----------


## persephony

Its so good to see that there are others that share the road with me  ::D: 
I'm currently out for an unknown amount of time though :/ I hurt my knee at practice on friday...

----------


## persephony

> I don't run nearly as much as I maybe should. I bought a pair of vibram five fingers and absolutely love them. Aside from the claimed foot strength benefit theres something quite spiritual about being able to actually feel the ground and such.



I've always wanted to be able to barefoot run, but I have a slight deformity in each foot that forces me to use extra support :/ I hope you can find the time to use those wonderful shoes!  ::):

----------


## Matty

> I don't run nearly as much as I maybe should. I bought a pair of vibram five fingers and absolutely love them. Aside from the claimed foot strength benefit theres something quite spiritual about being able to actually feel the ground and such.



I have used New Balance Trail and road shoes, and Merrell Trail shoes. There is something about being in barefoot shoes. Specially on Trails. 

I however use a shoe with more padding for longer runs. Brooks Pure Connect, however they are their minimalist version of shoes.

----------


## Antidote

I jog about 20 minutes in the evenings maybe twice a week. I used to jog more but got slack with it. I intend to increase the frequency though. Jogging / running is very hypnotising, yet exhausting (in a good way) when you get into a rhythm with it. Even when I'm tired out from a jog it makes me feel like my body is vigorous... definitely one of my favourite exercises.

----------


## Ironman

I am glad to see that people are keeping up.

Outside of SA, I have made it back up to four runs a week.  I had an SA spike last week that left me tired and unable to eat (I can't eat when I am anxious!) so I skipped my Friday run and had a Burger King meal.  It was the only thing I had eaten all day and it took effort to eat it.

----------


## Otherside

I have often thought that I need to start doing this, and exercise is supposed to help with SA/depression, but heck, never got round to it. I probably should start someday.

----------


## Ironman

It's never too late.

----------


## Air Caterpillar

The longest I have run is five minutes, and that was many years ago. I started going on hour walks every day about about two or three weeks ago, and now I've added in jogs. I'm horribly unfit and can't go for much more than a minute before stopping, but I'm going to keep at it every day. I am determined! Not sure if I feel like it's therapeutic quite yet because it's so exhausting right now, but I'm sure it'll get there  ::): 

The only thing that is a bit tough is my ankles. I've twisted them over a dozen times in the past couple years and sprained one of them badly. They get quite sore and I always feel like I'm going to twist them again when jogging. Does anyone have any advice for that? Should I wear ankle braces while jogging? Or during the day before doing exercise?

----------


## Koalafan

I love going on walks! Those where the only things that kept me sane during college  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> The longest I have run is five minutes, and that was many years ago. I started going on hour walks every day about about two or three weeks ago, and now I've added in jogs. I'm horribly unfit and can't go for much more than a minute before stopping, but I'm going to keep at it every day. I am determined! Not sure if I feel like it's therapeutic quite yet because it's so exhausting right now, but I'm sure it'll get there 
> 
> The only thing that is a bit tough is my ankles. I've twisted them over a dozen times in the past couple years and sprained one of them badly. They get quite sore and I always feel like I'm going to twist them again when jogging. Does anyone have any advice for that? Should I wear ankle braces while jogging? Or during the day before doing exercise?



The first time I ever ran....0.75 miles (1.2km) and nearly threw up.  No joke.  It takes time, patience, and a strong stomach at the beginning. 

I have also had to battle injuries.  Currently, my left knee is weird, but it will come back.  I was lucky enough not to have pulled a hamstring during the first warm weather run.  That's the first time in three years.

Tip - STRETCH while COOLING DOWN!  It will GREATLY limit any stiffness in the muscles.  Doing a run and then lying down is no good.

----------


## Marck

Running is the best way for keep actual fitness of the body so i will suggest running work if you want to keep good health
and fitness of the body.I am agree with your reviews because i do running exercise daily because it is the best work for
lungs health and keep for maintain of the body weight.

----------

